# insulin pen holder



## twinnie (Dec 5, 2009)

does anyone know where i can get/buy a insulin pen holder for when i am out and about i asked the chemist but she was very unhelpful


----------



## Northerner (Dec 5, 2009)

How about a pencil case? Lots to choose from and cheap, plus can hold all your other gubbins too!


----------



## twinnie (Dec 5, 2009)

Northerner said:


> How about a pencil case? Lots to choose from and cheap, plus can hold all your other gubbins too!



great idea northerner thanks didnt think off that


----------



## rossi_mac (Dec 5, 2009)

All that kinda gear I'd raid my DSN's  (nursey's) cupboard, although I'd ask first! But maybe have a look online with the company that make your pen/drugs, worth a go.

Good Luck

Rossi


----------



## twinnie (Dec 5, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> All that kinda gear I'd raid my DSN's  (nursey's) cupboard, although I'd ask first! But maybe have a look online with the company that make your pen/drugs, worth a go.
> 
> Good Luck
> 
> Rossi



i fogot to ask when i was there last and i tried the website for one but no joy


----------



## rossi_mac (Dec 5, 2009)

what pens do you have Twinnie??


----------



## twinnie (Dec 5, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> what pens do you have Twinnie??



solostar for my lantus and lilly for my humanlog


----------



## Copepod (Dec 6, 2009)

*pencil case - cheap, discrete & convenient*

I use a pencil case, and unless I know I'll be staying out past evening dose time, I just take a pen containing my short acting insulin, plus a spare short acting cartridge and a long acting cartridge, which I can administer with either my short acting pen or the spare syringe that I also carry as back up. Plenty of space for name & address label, spare needles, a couple of plasters (for the very few occasions an injection bleeds and I'm wearing pale coloured clothing or for general scratches from other incidents), painkillers, tampons etc. All in a pencil case measuring 12cm x 20cm and about 5cm deep when filled, that cost about 60p from a supermarket reduced shelf. For slightly smaller capacity but more rigidity / protection, there are pencil / geometry instrument cases made of plastic or metal - remove the inner holders unless your pens are shaped like set squares, compasses, protractors or rulers!


----------



## aymes (Dec 6, 2009)

I use a pencil case too, keep my pens, spare cartridges, needles, meter etc. Handy to have everything in one thing.


----------



## sofaraway (Dec 6, 2009)

I use a pencil case mostly, it looks nicer than the cases that they supply with the pens. I don't keep my meter in there though, might try it now I've seen that you do that too Aymes.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Dec 6, 2009)

I use this little black case I got with my watch last year. Its a bit bigger than a pencil case, but has everything in it - both insulin pens, blood meter (and sometimes a spare), log book, spare needles, tablets. evverrryyyttthiiinnngggg


----------



## Admin (Dec 6, 2009)

Frio do one which can also keep pen cool in summer. I have used their products a lot and find them quite brilliant. Just google Frio and they come up.


----------



## twinnie (Dec 6, 2009)

thanks guys you are all brilliant


----------



## Copepod (Dec 6, 2009)

If you do use a Frio case (not really necessary in UK conditions, except perhaps for camping for long periods in high summer - I've never used one, even for trekking / camping for weeks on end in Costa Rica, Chile, Ecuador, Morocco etc), then DO NOT keep your meter in it - electronic kit doesn't cope well with damp fabric.


----------



## shiv (Dec 7, 2009)

i use a pencil case too! i believe it was all of 99p from tesco


----------



## Copepod (Dec 7, 2009)

99p - you were overcharged!!! But perhaps not all adults want cut price pencil cases with last year's superheroes or film characters?!?


----------



## katie (Dec 7, 2009)

who's on yours copepod?


----------



## twinnie (Dec 7, 2009)

got a nice plain black one today with seperate bits for my pens and needles


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Dec 7, 2009)

i could do with a new holder tbh, keep it all in one place...i still have a few quid left from my amazon voucher...


----------



## Copepod (Dec 8, 2009)

Katie - restrained plain grey one currently, but last one had a Japanese Samurai character and before that some jungle characters. Cases last me about 2 years before beginning to fall apart from constant use.


----------



## rachelha (Dec 8, 2009)

http://stickmed.moonfruit.com/#/deluxe-bags/4536993074

I have one of these it is great.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 8, 2009)

I use a clear plastic pencil case (0.49 from Menzies) - I also put an address label with my name and phone number. I carry around 1 at a time.

I found that the clear plastic pencil cases suit me, as should anyone see them, they would see clearly what it contained.

I count out all the needles I will need, the needle cutter, both insulin pens, and a 7 day pill dispenser for all other meds, and an old strips tub for the used needle stubs.

When I get my repeat prescription, I make up 4 weeks at a time, leave them in the fridge. I bought more needle cutters (they are only around 2.40).

Hope this helps 


Hazel


----------



## rachelha (Dec 8, 2009)

Hazel said:


> I use a clear plastic pencil case (0.49 from Menzies) - I also put an address label with my name and phone number. I carry around 1 at a time.
> 
> I found that the clear plastic pencil cases suit me, as should anyone see them, they would see clearly what it contained.
> 
> ...




Wow I am impressed - I wish I was that organised.


----------



## katie (Dec 8, 2009)

Copepod said:


> Katie - restrained plain grey one currently, but last one had a Japanese Samurai character and before that some jungle characters. Cases last me about 2 years before beginning to fall apart from constant use.



Ooh, I think the jungle one sounds good. Perhaps Ice Age 2 characters next


----------



## Copepod (Dec 8, 2009)

Agreed about Ice Age 2 - I'll look for one to keep in reserve until my current pencil case falls apart. Nice to see how this thread has deviated into discussing cartoon characters! But hope I really it helps some people to save money and get something suitable for their kit.


----------

